# Pygo's with Large Jardini....



## REC (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a highly filtered 180 with a 19" Jardini, 7" RTC ,8" TSN, 8" P.Niger and a 13" ornate bichir. Would it be advisable to try to introduce 3 reds at 6" and 1 -5" caribe to this tank.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

wow.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

wouldnt be a good idea.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

yea thats a terrific idea post some pics once you get them in there...


----------



## REC (Jan 16, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> wow.


Is that a no in your opinion?


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

of coarse no. i was not being serious either in case you couldnt tell. you are already way over stocked and mixing species that shouldnt be together. in stead of buying new fish, buy some new tanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

19" Jardini, 7" RTC ,8" TSN, 8" P.Niger and a 13" ornate bichir would be some expensive feeders for a few reds and a carbie... if you arent attached to them and willing to watch them all die a slow and painfull death, and only really want the reds and carbie (if you are lucky) in the long run... ANYTHING you put in a P tank is food, and nothing more... may last a day, or a year but guaranteed to end with fatalities
Not really sure who this "BlackLabel" character is but... i would completely go the opposite direction from what he says


----------



## REC (Jan 16, 2008)

BlackLabel said:


> of coarse no. i was not being serious either in case you couldnt tell. you are already way over stocked and mixing species that shouldnt be together. in stead of buying new fish, buy some new tanks


You have no idea who I am or what I have. I have several tanks over 300gallons and keep many rare and exotic fish so I dont need a lesson on proper fishkeeping from you buddy. I'm new to piranhas and had a simple question that I know have an answer for so thank you. All those fish in the 180 will grow into my larger tanks before they find there final home in a good friends 8500gallon. Cheers....


----------



## REC (Jan 16, 2008)

I wonder if my FO dovii will accept them in his 400g....







Ahh I guess keeping p's isn't an option for me.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

REC said:


> I wonder if my FO dovii will accept them in his 400g....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a bad ass dovii tank..........................Very nice, very classy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Hey! I recognize that picture!

Hi REC, 
Welcome to P-Fury....







Short answer, stated a little more nicely than the previous posters, is, it really wouldn't be a good idea. Pygos's are aggressive, opportunistic piscivores and will attack anything else in a tank eventually. They'll start with fins and tails and once a fish is incapacitated will finish it off.

To all the other people: REC has some of the nicest large cichlids and tanks around and the pictures he posts on another forum of his OFFICE tanks would make you drool.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

heres 2 words... GOOD LUCK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

REC-
Answer is no Sir----

And yes he does have some very impressive setup's.....


----------



## REC (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys....... Right now I'm just stuck on what to do, I have 2 reds in a 55 and have an oppurtunity to get 1 more at 5" and one caribe at about the same size. I know the 55 will not be enough so i was just seeing what my options were being new to p's. I think I will just move some stuff around and keep all of them in my 100...Here's a pic of the 55...


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

If you could make one empty tank of your over 300g s, and keep a group caribe, That will be "WOW!" . You will love it 100%!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

REC said:


> I have a highly filtered 180 with a 19" Jardini, 7" RTC ,8" TSN, 8" P.Niger and a 13" ornate bichir. Would it be advisable to try to introduce 3 reds at 6" and 1 -5" caribe to this tank.


Sure man and while you are at it, throw in some sharks and maybe a killer whale.

Please post pics and let us know the outome, I'm really curious to see how this turns out.

REC, 100gl tank will not be enough to house 3 RBP and a Cariba. With proper care and diet, the Piranhas will out grow the tank in less then a year.

Hater


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

and for the record, i was not trying to be an ass with my previous comment... after reading my post it sounded a little smart-ass-ish and thats not what i was going for...


----------



## REC (Jan 16, 2008)

Hater said:


> I have a highly filtered 180 with a 19" Jardini, 7" RTC ,8" TSN, 8" P.Niger and a 13" ornate bichir. Would it be advisable to try to introduce 3 reds at 6" and 1 -5" caribe to this tank.


Sure man and while you are at it, throw in some sharks and maybe a killer whale.

Please post pics and let us know the outome, I'm really curious to see how this turns out.

REC, 100gl tank will not be enough to house 3 RBP and a Cariba. With proper care and diet, the Piranhas will out grow the tank in less then a year.

Hater
[/quote]

really.......I know the caribe get large but the reds should be ok right. Here's the tank (60-18-22) acrylic.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ Skunk, I hated you after reading your comment earlier, but now you have completely redeemed yourself!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

that dovii tank is sick.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice tank man


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Hater said:


> I have a highly filtered 180 with a 19" Jardini, 7" RTC ,8" TSN, 8" P.Niger and a 13" ornate bichir. Would it be advisable to try to introduce 3 reds at 6" and 1 -5" caribe to this tank.


Sure man and while you are at it, throw in some sharks and maybe a killer whale.

Please post pics and let us know the outome, I'm really curious to see how this turns out.

REC, 100gl tank will not be enough to house 3 RBP and a Cariba. With proper care and diet, the Piranhas will out grow the tank in less then a year.

Hater
[/quote]
You're such a fool! The killer whale will take the sharks out in a heartbeat!

Keep it all civil and informative, guys!


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

I'm really suprised to see how many arowana with piranha posts I see all over the place. I always wondered why people would automatically think arowana and no something a little more protected like a poly or a gar. Not saying that those cohabs would ever work but just trying to figure why so many arowana + piranha thoughts.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pygo's are not community fish, hell a lot times they kill each other and arrowana is going to be safe. If you want a cummunity tank than piranhas are not the way to go. You have some nice fish by the sounds of it, it would be a shame to lose them like that.


----------

